# Jackson Roswell Rhodes



## metalfiend666 (Apr 6, 2006)

First off, this isn't a for sale ad.

I've been thinking about selling my Roswells. This is hard for me as I love them to death, but I just don't play them any more. I've got 2. A black one that has a few paint chips on the edges and screw holes where a Roland synth pickup was fitted by the previous owner. I've fitted an EMG-81 to it.

I've also got the much rarer metalflake blue version. This one's standard and is mint apart from a little bit on the bridge where the black paint has worn though on the edge of 2 or 3 saddles. It's very minor.

I just want to get an idea of what these are worth.

Pics:

The black one.

The blue one.


----------



## noodles (Apr 6, 2006)

You can probably get about $600 for the blue one on E-bay. I sold my black one for $500, but it was in mint condition.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 6, 2006)

that black one is bad as fuck


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheers guys! I paid £600 for the blue one about 3 years ago and £350 for the black one about 2 years ago. I was thinking I could probably get about the same for them now. Bear in mind these are UK prices, so they'll be higher than the US.


----------



## dysfctn (Apr 13, 2006)

Those things are coooooooool!!!!
I've never seen one in person - I thought they were worth like $15k?!?!?!?! (Which guitar might I be thinking about? - I remember Silverchair had a video clip and the guitarist had some super expensive chrome thing like that...)


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 13, 2006)

Though you'll get more hits on Ebay if you spell it "Rhoads".


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2006)

dysfctn said:


> Those things are coooooooool!!!!
> I've never seen one in person - I thought they were worth like $15k?!?!?!?! (Which guitar might I be thinking about? - I remember Silverchair had a video clip and the guitarist had some super expensive chrome thing like that...)


 
You're thinking of the USA models. They were a very limited edition (about 300 I think) and had an aluminium body. Daniel Johns plays one in the Silverchair video "Freak".



Toshiro said:


> Though you'll get more hits on Ebay if you spell it "Rhoads".


 
Doh! I hadn't spotted that until then.


----------



## dysfctn (Apr 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You're thinking of the USA models. They were a very limited edition (about 300 I think) and had an aluminium body. Daniel Johns plays one in the Silverchair video "Freak".



Yeh that was it! They looked awesome!!! I wonder what they'd be worth now..

Sorry, back onto topic - They are cool guitars - I think they should be worth heaps more!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2006)

dysfctn said:


> Yeh that was it! They looked awesome!!! I wonder what they'd be worth now..
> 
> Sorry, back onto topic - They are cool guitars - I think they should be worth heaps more!


 
I have no idea what a USA model runs to now, but it'll be a lot of money.

I wish mine were worth more, but they don't seem to be. My decision has been made though, these will be going up for sale. I'm going to replace the EMG in the black one with the stock pickup first though. Once that's done I'll get some proper pics and post a forsale ad.


----------



## terrorsound (Nov 19, 2007)

yes!!!! the roswell is my favorite body shape. I'm having lgm build 2 roswell star 7's with custom inlays and 5A maple tops.. He needs to get cracking on these 2, it's been quite a while... ugh....


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow...bump of old thread.

What's LGM doing lately anyways...


----------



## Apophis (Nov 19, 2007)

Everything what before, but not guitars


----------



## darren (Nov 19, 2007)

terrorsound said:


> yes!!!! the roswell is my favorite body shape. I'm having lgm build 2 roswell star 7's with custom inlays and 5A maple tops.. He needs to get cracking on these 2, it's been quite a while... ugh....



When was the last time you talked to him about this? To my knowledge, he isn't building to order any more. He's only building guitars as his time allows, and even then, he's building what he wants to.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 19, 2007)

terrorsound said:


> yes!!!! the roswell is my favorite body shape. I'm having lgm build 2 roswell star 7's with custom inlays and 5A maple tops.. He needs to get cracking on these 2, it's been quite a while... ugh....



You need to stop bumping year-old threads dude... seriously... this thing died back in 2006....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 20, 2007)

terrorsound said:


> yes!!!! the roswell is my favorite body shape. I'm having lgm build 2 roswell star 7's with custom inlays and 5A maple tops.. He needs to get cracking on these 2, it's been quite a while... ugh....



While I dearly love the Roswell's (and I'd own another if I could), it's one of the worst bodyshapes I've played for neck dive. Beware that a 7 string Roswell star will probably neck dive like crazy.


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 20, 2007)

I just came across this... I'm not sure what to think, to be honest


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Nov 20, 2007)

Black one is awesome man!


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You need to stop bumping year-old threads dude... seriously... this thing died back in 2006....



There's nothing wrong with bumping old posts, it shows that he took the initiative to search instead of starting a new thread, which is a good thing. Please don't "moderate" my members, especially if you're wrong.


----------



## shredder777 (Nov 21, 2007)

what is lgm doing now??, i remember back on jemsite he was a regular poster but now hes not around and his site hasnt been updated for about a year. I still love the leviathan and i wouldnt mind grabbing one,someday.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> There's nothing wrong with bumping old posts, it shows that he took the initiative to search instead of starting a new thread, which is a good thing. Please don't "moderate" my members, especially if you're wrong.



Sorry.

P.S. Whoever neg-repped me should not be a pussy about it.


----------



## terrorsound (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, been really busy.. Jeremy's been doing cars as far as I know. I talked to him a few months ago, can't wait for the roswells to be done..



HighGain510 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> P.S. Whoever neg-repped me should not be a pussy about it.



same here.. who ever it is did'nt leave a calling card, maby the tampon applicator stopped him from revealing his true identity.. 

I'm looking at it this way, if old threads agitate you, you need to grow up.. I'm off this fucking site, if you want to whine about old posts and what not you really don't have much going on in your life..

I have a CD to produce, I don't have time for this shit.. to all the cool members take care and don't take shit from jagoffs like this.. One more thing, if your ever in chicago look me up, we'll have alot of laughs..


----------



## charvette (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Metalfield666 !

I'm looking for this Roswell Guitar...
...I mean the blue one.

Are you about to sell it ?

Bye


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 2, 2009)

This thread will not die


----------



## darren (Dec 2, 2009)

Hooray for n00bs who don't look at post dates!


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 2, 2009)

That Blue roswell that James had went for sale on Ebay recently. Sold by a guy from Watford, I was very close to buying it and picking it up myself (I practicaly live near Watford) but decided not to due to the neck dive issues.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 2, 2009)

edit fired from life on the post date....


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 2, 2009)

"Bye"


----------



## charvette (Dec 4, 2009)

Hum too late for the Roswell 

Does anyone have any informations about this guitar ?

I bought it a long time ago but there's not anything on the web about it, no idea how many have been made etc...

I only know it's a japanese but not NJ series...

Oops here comes the photo :


----------

